# Meme The Osprey!



## sm4him (Apr 10, 2015)

I posted a collage of "evil eye" Osprey shots I've taken in another thread (which you should go look at, HERE). 
Derrel mentioned that one of them was just begging to be a meme, and Designer pitched in with a possible title.

So--let's have some fun! Here's the full shot--either contribute wording for the meme, OR you can actually create a meme and post it.


----------



## limr (Apr 10, 2015)

"There's a monster right behind me, right? Right?"


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 10, 2015)

Mrs Ossie Amber Eye.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Apr 10, 2015)

Has anyone seen my glasses.  bet that darn Owl has them


----------



## baturn (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm gonna be on what forum??


----------



## limr (Apr 10, 2015)

"Oh dear lord, there are creatures breaking out of these egg things I pooped out! What the hell?"


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for posting this, Sharon. It's a neat photo, perfect for meme-making. I did a couple at imgflip.com


----------



## sm4him (Apr 10, 2015)

limr said:


> "Oh dear lord, there are creatures breaking out of these egg things I pooped out! What the hell?"



This is hilarious. However, I should *probably* point out that this is a juvenile Osprey; just about to fledge, actually.  
Adult Osprey have yellow eyes.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 10, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Thanks for posting this, Sharon. It's a neat photo, perfect for meme-making. I did a couple at imgflip.com
> View attachment 98548
> 
> 
> ...



Extra credit points for actually MAKING the memes, Derrel! And they're funny, to boot! I especially like the first one.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah...I was kind of riffing on the juvenile osprey thing: I learned from Coastal.conn's posts a couple years back that the red-eyed one were the juveniles...which I remember because babies keep us adults up, and red-eyed, late at night when they are babies! Again, thanks for posting this for our meme efforts.


----------



## BillM (Apr 10, 2015)

Why is that guy wearing a hat with a fish on it. I'm a bird but i'm not stupid, I know it's you Kris!!!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2015)

I did three more...


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## snerd (Apr 10, 2015)

Remember................... I'm still on some pretty good drugs.


----------

